

Computer superstar (Dennis Ritchie)'s death overlooked - freejoe76
http://www.denverpost.com/opinion/ci_19159645

======
bediger
This is an editorial by Ed Quillen, a Colorado resident, and Denver Post
editorial page regular. He usually writes little home-spun wisdom editorials
about Colorado issues. Odd to read him doing homage to Dennis Ritchie,
particularly because his editorial-page headshot bears a very strong likeness
to Ritchie himself.

~~~
freejoe76
Ed's mugshot, for reference:
[http://extras.mnginteractive.com/live/media/site36/2006/1011...](http://extras.mnginteractive.com/live/media/site36/2006/1011/20061011_122849_ed_quillen_mug_new_prev.jpg)
(and the column with his mugshot on it:
<http://www.denverpost.com/quillen/ci_19159645> )

------
BlackJack
"He began his career at Bell Labs, and that's where he (along with Brian
Kernighan) developed the C programming language"

This is false right? I thought Ritchie was the sole inventor of C.

